# Humbled by generosity



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ladies and Gents,

I am not one to brag but I figured I had to share this with you all. My wife's parents got divorced and her Mother is now engaged to her old high school sweetheart. This gentlemen has one of the biggest hearts I know. Back in July of last year I found a wine cooler with a broken compressor and figured it would make a great wineador for my boxes. I bought a huge piece of spanish cedar and went to his house so we could cut up the board for some shelves because he has a huge wood shop with all kinds of great tools. He has never smoked a cigar and didn't know what a humidor was. He started asking me tons of questions and refused to cut the wood shelves. He told me to leave my wine cooler there and he would work on something for me. My wife has kept me out of the loop on what was taking him so long, and today I found out why. The video explains it all.

Bradshumidor.mpg - YouTube

Only problem is now I need more cigars


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice....have fun seasoning and filling.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow wow wow wow wow, color me green that is extremely nice.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweet - enjoy = thats a beauty!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new humidor! It's really an awesome humidor! I guess this means your wife and I will have to find other things to talk about behind your back 

Oh, yeah, I'll help you fill it up


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

That is awesome Brad!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Congrats on your new humidor! It's really an awesome humidor! I guess this means your wife and I will have to find other things to talk about behind your back
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'll help you fill it up


My humidor or my wife?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's freaking sweet. Have fun filling it. Make sure to update pics once you fill that bad boy up


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

That is one beautiful humidor. Looks like great craftsmanship and something you will cherish forever.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

wow man, that's awesome! A little bit of an upgrade from the Winecooler, lol


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

wow thats crazy, i can only imagine how much thought, time, and effort went into that


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, thank you all for the nice comments (except for jared  ) I will post pictures as soon as I get it, and then again when I get it all seasoned up and transfer my smokes. I can't imagine how much time that really took him.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:jaw: HOLY WOW!!! That is absolutely beautiful, Brad! Congrats bro!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

If I could give your step father in law a RG bump I would. That is totally freaking awesome. I love how he's so casual about it when it obviously took a lot of work and time. It must feel great to have a truly one of kind handcrafted amazing humidor.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW! awesome video and amazing craftsmanship. Very cool


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, thats one good gift. The adjustable shelves are definitely a nice touch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Duuuuuuuude! He went all out! That tower is beautiful!!! I can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy crap! I'm at a loss for words as to how cool that is! Let us know how the seasoning process goes for ya, I bet that thing is gonna drink a ton


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

So my next wifes father has to have a cabinet shop. That tower rocks bro. Congrats


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats awesome. Cant wait to see some pictures after a couple of bulk cigar orders haha


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

That thing is beautiful! Congrats. He did a fantastic job.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

holy shit!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

fantastic! That's basically the largest square foot humidor bomb.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> holy shit!


This.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That is simply gorgeous.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

You do know that Tower Humidors that are not as nice as that go for 1500 Dollars and up on some sites! That is amazingly generous! Im green with envy! Lime Green in fact cause I lime it!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

:jaw:

Absolutely amazing


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like a piece of art! Good luck seasoning, and make sure and post a picture of that bad boy stocked with seegars! How thoughtful.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm most touched by the story of your step-father-in-law sending such a strong message. You must have shown him something really good for which he is deeply appreciative.

FWIW: 
I've always thought most woodworkers are a lot like most cigar smokers; great people to know.

Just one question:
What are you going to display (outside) on the top???








(hood ornaments)


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

That is awesome! Truly magnificent


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

I am quite jealous. Unbelievable job on his part, and a great surprise to you. Can't wait to see it filled up!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Brad, I'd say I'm coming over to help you fill it up, but to be honest, if I came over, it would be to help you empty it!

That's a freaking beauty, man! That's the kind of thing your grandkids will fight over! I remember you being all excited back in August at the herf about him cutting some board so you could have your wine cooler, and you saying "It's been a month already, I don't know what's taking him so long, he won't tell me anything. I dont know why it takes so long to cut up some boards!"


:smoke:


Now be honest... how long before he still has to cut up some cedar for your "overflow" wine cooler?


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Derek, I literally got the video two days after our HERF this month when I was talking about it again. I really can't believe what he has created, and the cigar band thing is an awesome idea. You are all welcome over anytime to help fill/emtpy my humidor. The best part about smoking is friends and a lot of booze


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Derek, I literally got the video two days after our HERF this month when I was talking about it again. I really can't believe what he has created, and the cigar band thing is an awesome idea. You are all welcome over anytime to help fill/emtpy my humidor. The best part about smoking is friends and a lot of booze


Last time I was over you had a pretty crappy booze selection


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, that is great! maybe ill talk to my father in law about building a small humidor together with him. my brother in law is deployed, so spending some time with him doing what he likes (carpentry) to do with another one of his "sons".


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing! Beautiful! Congrats...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful Brad enjoy that and don't forget John come Father's Day. The nicest gift my FIL ever gave me was not showing up to my house for Christmas dinner


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW truely a magnificent humidor worthy of the greatest sticks:thumb:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I finally got it all set up and so with out further delay, here you go!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

That is freaking awesome Brad!

Grats, seriously, that thing is beautiful!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, it looks even better when its got cigars in it! congrats on the awesome humidor!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Veeerrryyy nice! You best start diggin' around and see what fancy you can tickle for your dad because that is one hugh labor of love brother!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is a beautiful gift. Truly one of a kind. What are you using for humidity? I see the beads, but are you using any active humidification? 

Enjoy!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Lucky guy!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

harley33 said:


> That is a beautiful gift. Truly one of a kind. What are you using for humidity? I see the beads, but are you using any active humidification?
> 
> Enjoy!


Jeff I have actually been having a little trouble with it. I used just kl to get it around 65 and then when it balanced out for a week I put in the smokes but now can barely keep it at 60. I might have to go the electronic route so I am going to do some research.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

That looks awesome in situ!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

holy schnikes! that is a beauty! congrats.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Aren't generous people wonderful. My girlfriends father got me a box of dirty rats for my birthday.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I for the life of me can't fathom whay your mother in law didn't merry him the first go around. That's life though and life has its ways of making good things happen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Since this thread has been resurrected, I am sure you have filled this project and should now post "full up" pictures.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm glad you bumped this thread, Fuzzy! This is the first I've seen of it and it's incredible! What a thought and craftsmanship. Although I don't know your mother it's obvious John has a heart and character of gold and I am happy for her to have such a good dude by her side! Congrats all around! 

PS. Where is John's humidor? I know you didn't let this slide without sucking him into this addiction some of us call a 'hobby'.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You sir, are one lucky fellow... Congrats! :rockon:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good idea on posting up some photos with my new collection. John has only smoke about 5 cigars and has no desire to really take up the hobby full time. I always share when I visit tho. It has held up really well and he even made me an extra shelf just recently just in case. What a great guy and a great family!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Bumpity bump! I wanna see some pics of this beauty filled up!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

C'mon, Brad! I'm get up there and see it for myself one of these days, but throw the boys a bone!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

very nice, looks like you will be doing his yard work for quite a while


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice,


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I am not one to brag but I figured I had to share this with you all. My wife's parents got divorced and her Mother is now engaged to her old high school sweetheart. This gentlemen has one of the biggest hearts I know. Back in July of last year I found a wine cooler with a broken compressor and figured it would make a great wineador for my boxes. I bought a huge piece of spanish cedar and went to his house so we could cut up the board for some shelves because he has a huge wood shop with all kinds of great tools. He has never smoked a cigar and didn't know what a humidor was. He started asking me tons of questions and refused to cut the wood shelves. He told me to leave my wine cooler there and he would work on something for me. My wife has kept me out of the loop on what was taking him so long, and today I found out why. The video explains it all.
> 
> ...


until then, this will help our imagination and inspire Brad with collecting...


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful....looks like it belongs in a very high end cigar shop!!


----------

